# "Fileserver" Frage + Mit Java zugreifen



## DerMax (1. Jun 2012)

Hallo an alle hier im Forum 

Dieses Thema beschränkt sich auf 2 Fragen zu den Kategorien Java und "Fileserver" (Datenbank).
Falls ich das hier in dieser Kategorie falsch gepostet habe, bitte melden, in diesem Falle sage ich schon mal im Voraus Entschuldigung.

1.Frage:
Ich such einen Server auf dem ich Files speichern kann - aber (!) diese Files müssen über eine Domain angezeigt werden können. Wie bei den Bilder-Uploadern wo man kostenlos Bilder ins Netz stellen kann und diese dann über eine Domain direkt, etc. anzeigen lassen kann.
Ein Bespiel für so einen kostenlosen Hoster wäre 
	
	
	
	





```
abload.de
```
.
Ein Bespiel für ein Bild wäre 
	
	
	
	





```

```
.
Dort kann man auch die anderen Linkarten die zu unterschiedlichen Anzeigearten führen,
wie zB: Einbaulinks (sehr nützlich in Foren), Direktlinks (siehe oben).

So einen "Fileserver" suche ich. Er sollte online gehostet werden und sehr seriös sein.
Es ist wichtig, dass man das Bild auch in mehreren Formaten anzeigt werden kann.

Bitte um Hilfe.

2.Frage:
Bezieht sich auch auf oben!

Wie kann ich mit Java eine Datei auf diesem Server erstellen und darauf zugreifen.
Ein Beispiel dafür wäre eine 
	
	
	
	





```
.txt
```
 Datei darauf zu erstellen und sie per Java (BufferedReader, BufferedWriter) wieder auszulesen.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Achtung: Der oben angebotene Server sollte auch Frage 2 erfüllen, sonst wäre die Aktion sinnlos.

Hilfe plz - Danke sag ich schonmal im Voraus

Mfg
Max


----------



## Volvagia (1. Jun 2012)

1) Das wird dir kaum einer erlauben, da der Traffic zu hoch wird. Die dienen dazu mal schnell etwas hochzuladen und zu verteilen, aber ich denke niemand wird dir eine dauerhafte Verlinkung erlauben. Ansonst verwende ich wenn ich was hochlade einfach 666kb.de.

Ich würde dir empfehlen eine Freespace wie lima-city.de zu nehmen. Mein Account dort steht zwar seit etwa 4 Jahren still, aber an sich war der nie schlecht. Ein Nachteil ist, dass man sich FTP entweder kaufen kann oder ihm durch Akitivtät im Forum bekommt. (Werbung war zumindest damals ausschließlich auf das Forum beschränkt.) Allerdings gab es 200 MB, ich denke dass das für deine Bedürfnisse länger reichen sollte. Hochladen kannst du dann einfach per FTP, herunterladen sogar noch einfacher per URL.

Da hast du mehr oder weniger die volle Kontrolle und gehst nicht die Gefahr ein, dass irgendwann die Daten wieder weg sind.


----------



## DerMax (1. Jun 2012)

Vielen Dank das hat mir schon *sehr* geholfen.

Habe vor ca 5 Minuten auch was auf Google entdeckt:
Der sog. Webspace.

Ist das das gleiche was Du sagst, dass es auf lima-city.de gibt ?

Mfg
Max


----------



## Volvagia (1. Jun 2012)

Ja. Nur achte auf FTP-Zugang und andere Einschränkungen. (Manche fordern z. B. Minimale Besucheranzahl, aber das sind vor allem die im letzten Winkel des WWWs. ^^)
FTP-Zugang halte ich persönlich am sinnvollsten, wenn man keinen vServer/Root und die Wahl hat.


----------



## DerMax (1. Jun 2012)

Danke nochmals 

Wie kann ich das mit Java erstellen, einfach mit der Domain als File Path ?

Mfg
Max


----------



## nillehammer (1. Jun 2012)

> Wie kann ich das mit Java erstellen, einfach mit der Domain als File Path ?


Nein, ein File ist etwas auf einem Dateisystem. Zu diesem gehören alle eingebauten Massenspeicher (Festplatten, eingelegte CD-Roms, USB-Sticks) plus eventuell verbundene Netzlaufwerke. Solange dein Filehoster Dir also nicht anbietet, seinen Speicher als Neztlaufwerk einzubinden, kommst Du mit Files nicht weiter.

Du musst vielmehr über das Netzwerk-Protokoll zugreifen, dass der Filehoster anbietet (FTP, HTTP, SCP). Dabei unterstützen Dich Libraries, die Dir die Arbeit wesentlich erleichtern. Schau Dich mal bei Apache-Commons um, die finde ich recht ordentlich.


----------



## Volvagia (1. Jun 2012)

Nein, ich weiß nicht ob es in der Standart Library Klassen gibt um mit FTP einfach up-zu-loaden. (Oder die anderen Protokolle, aber ich bevorzuge eben FTP.) Aber externe Libs gibt es definitiv, erstes Ergebnis in Google "ftp java library" hat mir das ausgespuckt:

Java FTP client libraries reviewed - JavaWorld

Ich finde das sieht bereits vielversprechend aus.


----------



## DerMax (1. Jun 2012)

Ja nur ich würde die Datein gerne direkt am Server auslesen; löschen; bearbeiten ...

Ist das mit dem FTP download (upload) nicht sehr aufwendig und Ram-intensiv ?

Mfg
Max


----------



## nillehammer (1. Jun 2012)

DerMax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja nur ich würde die Datein gerne direkt am Server auslesen; löschen; bearbeiten ...


Hä?!? In Deinem ersten Post war noch von einem Upload die Rede. Soll Dein Java-Programm auf dem Server laufen?


			
				DerMax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das mit dem FTP download (upload) nicht sehr aufwendig und Ram-intensiv ?


Nein, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## DerMax (1. Jun 2012)

Egal.

Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben hat mich weiter gebracht  .

Mfg
Max


----------

